# Dr. Martyn-Lloyd Jones Interview (video)



## Dieter Schneider (Dec 9, 2013)

This interview can be viewed here and will be of interest to any Bible-loving believer.


----------



## MarieP (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for posting- a sister from church sent it to our Fellowship list as well.

I found an interview with Joan Bakewell from 2004: Joan Bakewell: Just 70 | World news | The Guardian

In it she asserts, "It is merely a timid temperament that inhibits me from declaring a bold, defiant atheism." I would hate to know what she thinks a bold temperament is, lol!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 13, 2013)

This was a fantastic interview. Praise God for M L-J.


----------

